# routine or instinctive training



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

do you follow strict routine or train instinctive?

not talking about what day u train what muscle more how u train once in the gym.

do u follow same routine day in day out or do u mix it up every time your in there?


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

i mainly stick to a routine but sometimes after gettin bored il switch it around a bit.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

routine unless ive missed the first training day of the week then ill switch it around, i get very OCD with my trianing


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

I always know what im gonna be doing training wise,ive got a bad memory for numbers so i have to write my top weights down to keep them progressing.

I dont see how you can keep gaining strength on exercises if your just doing what you want ever time.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Interesting post mate, for me i go instinctively so my body doesnt get used to the same thing, i always go to failure though and the intensity is always high.

What ever weight i lift doesnt matter it mint be more or less then the last week but as long as i go to failure i think its job done


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

@ maxie so you would sacrifice form just to increase an extra kilo ?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

find routine ok BUT say your doing legs and u get in the gym and there's some **** in the squat rack with 20 sets of curls to do it throws me right out.

still this year promised myself id start a routine and stick 2 it. just gotta find one that suits.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

i know all my pb's so even with out routine i still try smash them.

and always try keep the big 2 in there


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Instinctive for me, i do the same bodyparts on the same days but never know what exercises and rep ranges until i start


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

big silver back said:


> Instinctive for me, i do the same bodyparts on the same days but never know what exercises and rep ranges until i start


yeah same here keep split same just change workout up


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

i mix it up ,with techniques including HIT and FST 7,drop sets and rest pause always to failure on working sets and boy does it work,hell yeah


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> @ maxie so you would sacrifice form just to increase an extra kilo ?


No mate my form is always good.When i think ive maxed out on an exercise i switch it,not keep banging away at it getting nowhere.


----------



## Newbie8784 (Jun 14, 2011)

When I'm training on my own I stick to a routine, to make sure I really push myself. Got back from the gym too often feeling like I had an extra set in me. When I'm training with a partner I make it a bit more instinctive, since we're going to push each other more than hard enough whatever we do. As long as you're competing with someone, it's all good


----------

